# Computer freezes at black screen (press del to enter setup)



## Raioke (May 29, 2006)

Hello, I have a huge problem with the computer my uncle has built for the family. When I load it up, the very first screen comes up saying the "Energy EPA Pollution Preventer" and "press del to enter setup" etc. The problem is, the keyboard wont reconize it, so I cant press Delete. I think I have the keyboard into the right slot...when I put it in, the scroll, number, and caps lock flash and then they wont flash when I press their keys. I belive the operating system is XP but I cant be too sure because I cant get past this screen!

By the way, It dosnt do anything at the black screen, like go through the drives and stuff like on the startup of a working comp. all it says it:

Award pulg and play BIOS extention V1.0A (with a flashing underscore under the A"

Someone please help me! I want to get it up and running so badly!!!


----------



## Raioke (May 29, 2006)

New info - when I pop in the windows Xp cd, it runs through the detecting of the stuff, but when its finished, it just restarts itself...but the 2nd time, there is no detecting.

thanks for any help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

first try resetting the cmos
turn the computer off
then off at the power supply at the back and remove the power cord
remove the cmos battery
move the jumper from pins 1 and 2 to 2 and 3
leave it for a few minutes and then put the jumper back on pins 1 and 2
restart the computer and see if you get the single post beep from the speaker


----------



## Raioke (May 29, 2006)

> first try resetting the cmos
> turn the computer off
> then off at the power supply at the back and remove the power cord
> remove the cmos battery
> ...


sorry, but can u put that into non-techie laguage?

thanks:wink:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look in your manual for resetting the bios[cmos]
and see if you can follow that,it will be easier to understand seeing the diagram


----------



## Raioke (May 29, 2006)

Sorry, i dont have a manuel because someone built it for me. your going to have to tell me.

thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i cannot find a tutorial
if you look at the m/board you will see a silver button battery about 1/2 inch in diameter 
usually alongside you will see 3 pins with a jumper on 1 and 2
this is the jumper you move to 2 and 3 and then back again


----------



## Raioke (May 29, 2006)

I'm in the BIOS but I don't know what to do...What do I change/enable/disable etc. in the BIOS to just make windows start???

please help


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,

It would be very hard to tell what bios settings need changed without know what you have and even then to make windows start we need to know what component if any is bad. What dia is trying to do is start from the beginning with the simpilest procedure to determine this and it could take some time so follow instructions and keep posting back with the results.

First pull the side cover off the case and take a close look,,,, look for a oversized watch battery, now with the computer unpluged touch the side of the case then remove this battery for 15 minutes.

Then replace the battery and try and start the computer and report back exactly what happens.

While you are in there look at the motherboard for a name and model number if this is a custom build this will be easy to find and could help us out down the road when we need to have you try some other things.

Rick


----------

